
Why doesn't Microsoft provide free food as Google and Facebook do? (2015) - herpderperator
https://www.quora.com/Why-doesn%E2%80%99t-Microsoft-provide-free-food-for-staff-as-Google-and-Facebook-do/answer/Ric-Moxley?share=1
======
caymanjim
I've worked at places with free food before. While it's nice to have, it
really is exactly what this Quora answerer suggests: it's a way to get people
to stay at the office. It's not at all altruistic, and it shouldn't be
considered a perk. Free food can be nice, but be aware that you're giving
something up as well.

One effect that's even more valuable to the business than simply keeping
employees at the office more is that it strongly encourages everyone to eat
lunch at the same time. Even people who bring their own lunch or go out to
lunch will do so at the same time that everyone else is partaking in the free
food. This makes it a lot easier to schedule meetings adjacent to lunch, and
means that all the noise and disruption of lunch is narrowly timeboxed.

~~~
chovy
Also takes 10-15 minutes to eat in the office vs. 1 hour to go out. I always
prefer to eat out. I enjoy the break away from the office. I don't know why we
have to all sit together like a bunch of hippies and pretend to enjoy each
others' company.

